# Memory Lane Fall 2020 Preview: Let’s See what Coming!



## New Mexico Brant

Less then 30 days away; let’s see some pictures of what’s coming!


----------



## Oldbikes

View attachment 1271679


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## New Mexico Brant

1901/02 Frost & Ames Imperial:


----------



## cbustapeck

I'll have this beauty in the back of my car if a buyer wants to pick it up, a one owner 1961 Schwinn Jaguar Mark IV:




I will also be able to deliver a few other fun and interesting bicycles, a gorgeous teens bicycle that just needs a wheelbuilder, and 95 pounds of Schwinn parts.


----------



## cbustapeck

I'm also going to be able to deliver my crazy 170 pounds of mostly Schwinn parts for $170, if someone wants to buy it beforehand.


----------



## Driftpr

*Any one interested I could drop this two with a deposit.






*


----------



## marching_out

Planning on being there Friday only. Might bring these two if there's any interest.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio

I’d bring this to sell or trade for a stingray if anyone is interested, it’s a good rider with a few wrong and repop parts, also chrome 3 speed Comet


----------



## New Mexico Brant

TOC Hartford; $1,100 at MLC or Hurst, TX:


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Available for $750 at MLC with prepayment or deposit:  








						Sold - Fantastic Excelsior Built Elgin Motobike OG paint!  $975  NOW $750 + the ride. | Archive (sold)
					

As the title states, an Excelsior built Elgin motobike with a bottle cap type badge.  In original as-found red paint with black stripes.  Could be cleaned up for a different presentation.  Also includes original wood rims (paint loss) and tires, drop stand and Persons saddle.  Decent condition...




					thecabe.com


----------



## JOEL

Bringing the Duck Bike for sure.


----------



## onecatahula

Available at MLC with prepayment or deposit:


----------



## Freqman1

Looks like MLC is shaping up to be quite a show--as usual! V/r Shawn


----------



## danfitz1




----------



## bicycle larry

danfitz1 said:


> View attachment 1278745
> 
> View attachment 1278747
> 
> View attachment 1278760
> 
> View attachment 1278762
> 
> View attachment 1278765
> 
> View attachment 1278768



nice bikes and parts


----------



## JOEL

Bringing this adorable little moped...


----------



## danfitz1

More junk............


----------



## danfitz1

I keep stumbling onto more junk. Probably can't bring it all..............


----------



## 1817cent

Nice junk!   Much better than my junk!


----------



## New Mexico Brant

New Mexico Brant said:


> Available for $750 at MLC with prepayment or deposit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sold - Fantastic Excelsior Built Elgin Motobike OG paint!  $975  NOW $750 + the ride. | Archive (sold)
> 
> 
> As the title states, an Excelsior built Elgin motobike with a bottle cap type badge.  In original as-found red paint with black stripes.  Could be cleaned up for a different presentation.  Also includes original wood rims (paint loss) and tires, drop stand and Persons saddle.  Decent condition...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thecabe.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1275923




Sold!  Thank you CABE!


----------



## oldwhizzer

5 speed 3 + 2 Raleigh Chopper






This bike is in really nice condition.


----------



## New Mexico Brant

oldwhizzer said:


> This bike is in really nice condition.



Wow!  That looks show room ready!  Can't wait to see what else you are bringing.


----------



## Driftpr

Driftpr said:


> *Any one interested I could drop this two with a deposit.View attachment 1273567
> View attachment 1273568
> 
> *



 Coppertone Sold!!!


----------



## bicycle larry

any more bikes and parts comeing , getting closer


----------



## cbustapeck

The wheels for this 1917 Hawthorne DeLuxe are in the process of being built. She will be there on Friday. 









						Sold - Fully operational with newly built wheels: 1917 Hawthorne DeLuxe in deep blue $400 delivered to Memory Lane | Archive (sold)
					

MAJOR UPDATE: I've found a reasonably priced local wheelbuilder. The wheels for this bike will be complete by this Saturday, October 15. I will be finishing the skirt guard in the mean time.  This bicycle is now offered ready to ride!              I'm offering up an amazing, original, 1917*...




					thecabe.com


----------



## jungleterry

Hello we could bring either or both of these to Memory Lane next week .


----------



## JOEL

Couple of nos tanks.


----------



## bicycle larry

any monark boys bicycles comeing for sale  at the show


----------



## JOEL

I have fenders and decal sets for Monark deluxe.


----------



## New Mexico Brant

onecatahula said:


> Available at MLC with prepayment or deposit:
> View attachment 1278719
> View attachment 1278718
> 
> View attachment 1278716
> 
> View attachment 1278715
> 
> View attachment 1278717
> View attachment 1278720
> 
> View attachment 1278721
> 
> View attachment 1278722
> 
> View attachment 1278727
> 
> View attachment 1278724
> 
> View attachment 1278725
> 
> View attachment 1278726
> 
> View attachment 1278728
> 
> View attachment 1278723




@RoadieWalt  check out the photo with the Campy gear!


----------



## JOEL

I have a box of NOS Campy and misc road bike items too.


----------



## Igotitbad

oldwhizzer said:


> 5 speed 3 + 2 Raleigh ChopperView attachment 1283214
> View attachment 1283215
> This bike is in really nice condition.



Are you selling the Chopper? I sent you a PM. Not sure if you received it.


----------



## cbustapeck

This 1917 Hawthorne DeLuxe build is finally complete, and I will be bringing it, on Friday. It is for sale, at $400.


----------



## Kickstand3

JOEL said:


> Couple of nos tanks.
> 
> View attachment 1285706




Really nice Joel !


----------



## crazyhawk

bicycle larry said:


> any monark boys bicycles comeing for sale  at t



.


----------



## bicycle larry

getting closer , any more bicycles and parts comeing


----------



## cbustapeck

cbustapeck said:


> This 1917 Hawthorne DeLuxe build is finally complete, and I will be bringing it, on Friday. It is for sale, at $400.
> 
> View attachment 1286162
> 
> View attachment 1286163
> 
> View attachment 1286164
> 
> View attachment 1286165



I sold the Hawthorne and am not going to be bringing it to Memory Lane, unless I can find someone to transport it from there to Columbus, OH. (I will happily pay. Well.)

What I will bring is the very nice Orange Krate that I've been working on building. Drum brakes front and rear, gorgeous paint, and lots of period-style accessories.


----------



## detroitbike

Bringing a rim vise


----------



## detroitbike

Bring some type of frame clamp also ... 35.00


----------



## Corp4

danfitz1 said:


> View attachment 1278745
> 
> View attachment 1278747
> 
> View attachment 1278760
> 
> View attachment 1278762
> 
> View attachment 1278765
> 
> View attachment 1278768



Dear Dan , try to contact you , how can i do this ? Cor


----------



## Freqman1

Corp4 said:


> Dear Dan , try to contact you , how can i do this ? Cor



@danfitz1


----------

